# How to get a two-tracked blocked off?



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's the situation, a few years ago there was some logging that happened on state land where I'm hunting.At the conclusion of it, the road that was made was blocked off by a big pile of dirt. Over time, people have knocked down the berm of dirt, and have also created a loop around it, therefore creating about a 1/4 mile of two track that dead ends once you get into the logging area. My question is how, if even possible, would someone go about getting that blocked off again? Would it be illegal for me to haul a bunch of brush from the woods and block it off?


Sent from my fingertips


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I would contact the DNR field office where this property is located.

No, do not bock the two track yourself.
----------------------------------------------
Use this link to find the field office.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199-24666--,00.html


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you, I certainly will call and ask about it. 


Sent from my fingertips


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

fishonjr said:


> Here's the situation, a few years ago there was some logging that happened on state land where I'm hunting.At the conclusion of it, the road that was made was blocked off by a big pile of dirt. Over time, people have knocked down the berm of dirt, and have also created a loop around it, therefore creating about a 1/4 mile of two track that dead ends once you get into the logging area. My question is how, if even possible, would someone go about getting that blocked off again? Would it be illegal for me to haul a bunch of brush from the woods and block it off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingertips


Why would you want it blocked off?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

malainse said:


> I would contact the DNR field office where this property is located.
> 
> No, do not bock the two track yourself.
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...




Where is it located? I can get you a phone number.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not 100% on this but If it was blocked I believe that means its a closed trail and illegal to use anyways. I thought I remember reading a few C.O. reports where the C.O.'s used this as a reason to engage. Also means you can park in a way to block traffic from useing the trail. I think


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

I get a kick out of ignorant people on state land, i know what your saying. I have a guy that was "camping " on my trail but there was no place to camp at the end of the road where i park, so what does he do cuts a new trail around the mudhole and sets camp !! He cut at least a half dozen trees down to get his camper in there..

Sent from my N860


----------

